# What part did you have in a school play?



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I was a head of cabbage in _McGregor's Garden_


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Believe it or not, in 4th grade we did a melodrama play, and I was the villain!  I wore a big black cloak and top hat, and black waxed mustache, and leered at the tenant's daughter and everything.  I am not kidding or joking!  In other plays, I was Marco in Marco Comes Late, the Emperor of China in The Emperor's Nightingale, and Uncle Sam in the 5th grade patriotic pageant.  I was a regular little star, but then was never in a school play again, after elementary school.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmph!  I was a witch doctor once.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Do high school plays count? If so, I was the bosun in "HMS Pinafore", the ambassador in "Don't Drink the Water", and "Professor" in "South Pacific." (In other words, just bit parts.)


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

@NogDog: Did you at least have any lines?

I was a random "lost boy" for Peter Pan in JHS...After that, I joined the pit orchestra and never looked back.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

You had better parts than me.  You were a star NogDog


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I was Mozart's wife. Also, Einstein's childhood friend. We had weird plays.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> I was Mozart's wife. Also, Einstein's childhood friend. We had weird plays.


It's weird, but I like it! Very different


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I remembering having to sing a solo in the Mozart play. I have a horrible voice, but I guess it doesn't really matter when you're 9 or 10.

Come on, some of you must have pictures. No talk of school plays is complete without seeing the costumes. This is me (I'm the blond pouting). I think my dear husband just died and yes, that is a mouse sitting next to me.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I played an adoring girl in "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat".  No lines, just lots of singing... and adoring.

Oh, and high school level. I didn't get to adore Donny Osmond or anything. (Although I did adore him when I was about 8 years old and he was on the Donny and Marie show.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> @NogDog: Did you at least have any lines?
> 
> I was a random "lost boy" for Peter Pan in JHS...After that, I joined the pit orchestra and never looked back.


In each case I had a few lines, probably the most being in "Don't Drink the Water," where I had a scene at the beginning and another at the end with the main character (while the vast majority of the action takes place while I was away from the embassy). The other two were smaller parts but did have lines, and I even had to sing a short solo recitative in "Pinafore," if memory serves:

"That is the smartest lad in all the fleet, Ralph* Rackstraw."
____________
* Pronounced "Rafe", because the English don't know how to pronounce English names.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you remember the old fairy tale where there was a golden goose that the townspeople all got stuck to each other and parading around town? I was the last milk maid in that long line of people stuck to a fake golden goose!


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Hooded Claw:  Do you have any pictures of you in your various costumes?  I bet you were a cute little boy to get all those terrific roles.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I played Romeo in a watered-down, modernized, kid friendly Romeo and Juliet in 4th or 5th grade.  I had some other parts in Christmas plays and such, too.  But the one role that sticks out is from middle school--I played the Little Mermaid's father.  I was the only male in fins.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

tsilver said:


> Hooded Claw: Do you have any pictures of you in your various costumes? I bet you were a cute little boy to get all those terrific roles.


I have an album put together for me by my grandmother, and it has a pic of me as Uncle Sam in it! I'll upload it tonight. But I've never been "cute". Evil melodrama villains are NEVER "cute"!


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

I was in 2 school plays. In the first, I was a Native American girl (it was a history play). In the second, I was one of the main characters, a little sister (Christmas themed play).


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Anne Frank.  That was the beginning and end of my thespian career.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I was Angel# 6 in our 6th grade play.  I had one line.  No photos-- by the time I was that age, my parents barely showed up for school things like that.


----------



## John Dax (May 21, 2010)

As a very young lad, I had a part as Tiny Tim and also as [REDACTED TO PROTECT MY BRAIN FROM MEMORIES BEST FORGOTTEN].


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I was Marley's Ghost in Dicken's "A Christmas Carol" in the 7th grade. Luckily, there are no recordings of the event.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't remember much of my childhood but I do remember being something in the Boo-Bear Christmas Play in Kindergarten. I wanted to be Mrs. Claus, but my frienemy (friend + enemy) got it and I was devastated.

In 7th grade I was dancing princess number 3, in the The 12 Dancing Princesses. 

My freshman year of high school I was an island girl in 'South Pacific'.
My sophomore year I was the Doctor's wife in 'Oliver'.
My senior I was a clumsy poinsettia in the Choir Christmas Special.
Also my freshman year I was a tap dancer in '42nd street'.

So, bit parts, but it was fun. I auditioned a LOT as a kid/teen (over 50 plays), but unless you were part of the family hosting the play or part of the clique (in my area), you didn't get a part. I got turned down a lot.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay, here I am in the fifth grade patriotic pageant, playing Uncle Sam. That's Miss Democracy next to me (and yes, she was taller than me!). Cell phone photo of an ancient Polaroid, so not the greatest shot, but it gets the point across!


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Two parts... first was the main character in the classic Australian outback tale "The loaded dog" (about a dog that runs around with an explosive in its mouth!),  I cut that play short by a good 10 minutes by jumping ahead, much to the pleasure of the audience I'm sure 

After realising that a leading role wasn't my forte` I moved to being a prop maker, something I greatly enjoyed for many years after 

Paul.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I was the narrator for a Romeo and Juliet type play in elementary school.  Later in high school, I was cast as Judge Hawthorne in The Crucible.  The director seemed offended I couldn't make my voice deep enough to play a 60 year old man.... alas, I never saw that role to the stage because I moved before the production went on.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Hooded Claw:  You were a cute little boy but you look like you'd rather have been somewhere else.


----------



## dingster1 (Sep 19, 2010)

I was the Mirror in Sleeping Beauty in high school!! I was chosen Best Drama Student 198--- yeah long time ago.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Believe it or not, in 4th grade we did a melodrama play, and I was the villain! I wore a big black cloak and top hat, and black waxed mustache, and leered at the tenant's daughter and everything. I am not kidding or joking! In other plays, I was Marco in Marco Comes Late, the Emperor of China in The Emperor's Nightingale, and Uncle Sam in the 5th grade patriotic pageant. I was a regular little star, but then was never in a school play again, after elementary school.


now it all makes sense, boss.

i was one of the mice trying to bell the cat.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I had the best part in my plays. . . I was the backstage goddess!  I did props, helped run things behind the scenes and put my big mouth to use to get people ready (not to mention the fact that I am one scary person and can get people to behave and be quiet when backstage)


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I was in two high school musicals, Annie and Bye Bye Birdie with small parts both times. But they were fun. I was also in Annie with Cory English, who played the part of Rooster and now does this for a living: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cory_English So, that was cool. He was really good.

Dawn


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I was the Sound-effects guy.....great fun and you had to know everyone's lines !!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I was a thespian junkie in HS, went on to college and got a double major in theater & music.    My fav parts ever were Aldonza in Man of La Mancha in summer stock, and Jennie in Neil Simon's "Chapter Two."


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

I was in the Drama Club in high school so we did a lot of plays.  My favorite one was when I played Princess Grinning Fox (Foxy), a Cherokee Indian Princess in a western satire called "How the West Was Fun"  I got sick 3/4 of the way through practices and they said they would have to replace me so I learned my lines while at home with a fever and an ear infection.  I totally nailed it when the curtains went up!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

The Fairy King (Oberon) in Midsummer Night's Dream.  Friends still have fun making fun of my costume.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

In Standard Four (so I was nine or ten) I wrote a play set in the Middle Ages - we were "doing" the Middle Ages in class, and I got the job of playwriting. I still remember having to hand-write out all those copies...

I played a peasant, which was true to my roots.

Two years later I played a missionary in a class-written play set in Africa.

I was in several plays and musicals at High School; speaking parts but no solos. Nothing specially memorable. I do remember a musical in my last year of High School, again a home-grown one. I mainly remember because my darling boyfriend bought tickets and came to it every single night. Reader, I married him.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Amyshojai said:


> I was a thespian junkie in HS, went on to college and got a double major in theater & music.  My fav parts ever were Aldonza in Man of La Mancha in summer stock...


"Man of La Mancha" is one of my all-time favorite musicals. Aldonza/Dulcinea calls for a great female soloist. I would love to have heard you!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Back in fifth grade, I played the part of "Mutie" the mailman. There were too many kids so they just made up roles like that. I was good.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Farmer MacGregor's Wife - first Grade
The Cowardly Lion in The Wizard of Oz ... that was 3rd grade, I think

I stayed pretty clear of drama until my sophmore year of high school ... the director of the play was my guidance counsellor and he approached me and told me I was trying out for the part of Mae in The Pajama Game. He knew my personality and figured it would be a good fit, it was. 

Mostly I was in the Pit Orchestra.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

My career started and ended in Kindergarten. I was one of many rats in the Pied Piper of Hamlin. No lines, just had to stand there and hold a cardboard cutout of a rat in front of me. I can still remember how terrified I was to be on stage <shudder>.


----------

